# Which color/type is the healthiest?



## noyb (Oct 14, 2013)

Does anyone have so much experience that they have an idea of what color or type is healthiest. With all the breeding for type/color I'm sure there are some lines that are known to be un-healthy. What do you think?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Based purely on what I've read on this forum and others, I would say that VTs are the hardiest tail type. VTs seem to be the ones that live for years in unheated, 1/4 gallon bowls. While I don't condone fighting bettas, I would assume the plakats they use for this practice are also very robust being purposefully bred for physical toughness. 

I'm not really sure on colour. It does seem that excessive inbreeding causes a decrease in the fitness of an individual. So perhaps the more basic colours such as red, blue, and the more traditional wild-type colouring are the 'healthiest'. However, this is based purely on conjecture.


----------



## hri12 (Jul 22, 2015)

There's a similar discussion which you can find here: Healthier Types of Bettas?. 

Apparently VT's are the most durable due to lack of inbreeding and "doubletails, rosetails and giants are known to have internal problems, especially shortbodied ones."

Seriously though, really great discussion. Multiple replies from people who seem to know what they're talking about. I'd think that's the best place to start. 

Good luck!


----------



## noyb (Oct 14, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks! I thought so. Not like it matters, already bought a VT from the petstore (have no other options in my area). There were some really fancy fish there, but those CT just look too mutated for my liking. I just ended up going with a fish that was not only pretty but seemed very active and looked "normal". Though the opaque fins make me wonder. And now that I have him settled in with a heater and nice tank he is SUPER inquisitive! I've never had such an inquisitive fish before, but also I admit I haven't taken great care of my previous fish before either both only lasting less than a year:-(. I am determined with this one!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

noyb said:


> Thanks! I thought so. Not like it matters, already bought a VT from the petstore (have no other options in my area). There were some really fancy fish there, but those CT just look too mutated for my liking. I just ended up going with a fish that was not only pretty but seemed very active and looked "normal". Though the opaque fins make me wonder. And now that I have him settled in with a heater and nice tank he is SUPER inquisitive! I've never had such an inquisitive fish before, but also I admit I haven't taken great care of my previous fish before either both only lasting less than a year:-(. I am determined with this one!



I have a cambodian red VT from Wal Mart and he is super inquisitive. It amazes me how he'll come and check out anything new around or in his 5 gal tank. If I move the plants he has to be right there, if I'm changing the water he needs to check out the line I use to do so. If anyone goes near his tank he comes and checks them out. He's a nosy little beggar and I love him for it:-D


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

I've mostly had VTs on and off for probably the last 10 years when I was a kid (if not necessarily doing all of the work myself). The previous responses that the more "normal" or "standard" ones live the longest has seemed pretty true, but I'd also add that it seems to be more about the conditions. I had a really pretty and exotic looking double-tail with an almost white body and multicolored fins that was extremely healthy and active until I had to move him and he didnt last the night after a 3 hour car ride. I've transported other bettas and never had a problem. It's mostly a matter of which individuals appear healthy when you buy them and how well you care for them. If there isn't any extenuating circumstance then you can usually trust your own judgement.


----------

